# HUNGARY - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

Főnix Arena (Debrecen)








Puskás Ferenc Stadion (Budapest)








Üllői úti Stadion (Budapest)


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*DEBRECEN - Nagyerdei Stadion [Great Forest Stadium] (16.500)*










DVSC (Debreceni VSC)
Nickname: LOKI (Lokomotive)

5x Hungarian Champion:
2005, 2006, 2007, 2009, 2010

4x Hungarian Cup Winner:
1999, 2001, 2008, 2010

5x Hungarian Supercup Winner:
2005, 2006, 2007, 2009, 2010

1x Hungarian League Cup Winner:
2010

1x UEFA Champions League Group Stage:
2009

1x UEFA Europa League Group Stage:
2010

Sketch plans:





































Visualization: http://http://video.haon.hu/hajdu/stadion-latvanytervek?autoPlay=true#ve_video_player_a

Current Nagyerdei Stadium (built in 1934, not used for football about 20 years):










Construction works are planned to begin in the autumn 2011.
According to plans, the construction of the new Great Forest stadium will be finished in two years. A project company was set up to implement the reconstruction of the facility the building of which is financed by the government.

Mayor Lajos Kósa said that the new ~16,5 thousand-seat stadium would be built with 10-12 billion HUF (37-44 M Euro). The construction works are scheduled to start in the autumn 2011 and in case of a hassle-free procurement procedure and building process, the Great Forest Stadium might be ready by 2013.

The town's football team Debreceni VSC has had to play its European matches in Budapest in 2009 (CL) and in 2010 (EL), as the local stadium in Oláh Gábor street does not meet international football standards.


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for update, looks interesting!


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Puskas ferenc stadion*


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*ETO Park, Győr*

Team: Győri ETO FC
Location: Győr, Hungary
Stadium capacity: 16.000 (expandable)
Status: completed in 2009


----------



## Google1998 (May 27, 2010)

my favourite stadium, Szusza Ferenc, of Újpest from Budapest



















we plan to bid for Euro 2024 with Romania


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Any plans on building a new Nepstadion?
Maybe 70k aren't worth for Budapest anymore ( even though a 70k would be a CL Final-Ready Stadium ), we did it in Bucharest and Warsaw also so rumors you are going for a Kiev type plan ( renovation + less seats eventually ) or completely new stadium?


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

PaulFCB said:


> Any plans on building a new Nepstadion?
> Maybe 70k aren't worth for Budapest anymore ( even though a 70k would be a CL Final-Ready Stadium ), we did it in Bucharest and Warsaw also so rumors you are going for a Kiev type plan ( renovation + less seats eventually ) or completely new stadium?


The new Puskás Ferenc Stadium is just a promise of the actual government for years... The financial resources are missing to realize it. We have a lot of plans and project ideas, some of them:

http://www.magyarfutball.hu/de/stadion/16/latvanytervek

The renovation / completely new stadium question is not decided yet. I think a 40-50k National Stadium for Budapest and Hungary would be enough.


----------



## foxalert (Jul 6, 2011)

Visited Hungary in june and visited 6 stadiums. 

Groundhopping Hungary part 4/6.

Stadium: Káposztás Utcai stadion
Club: Soproni Vasutas SE-GYSEV 
City: Sopron

http://www.fctwente.nu/fotos/groundhopping/kposzts-utcai-stadion-sopron.html


----------



## foxalert (Jul 6, 2011)

Groundhopping magyarország.

Stadion: Perutz stadion
Club: Lombard Pápa Termál FC 
Város: Pápa

http://www.fctwente.nu/fotos/groundhopping/groundhopping-perutz-stadion-lombard-ppa-terml-fc.html


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Foundation stone of Debrecen Football Academy laid down*




























The activity and the goals of the Debrecen Football Academy (DLA) were presented at a conference on 19 March, Monday, then the foundation stone of the training complex was laid down.

Mayor Lajos Kósa explained in his conference-opening speech that on the 13-acre area of the new facility 8 grass-covered, 1 artificial grass-covered and a number of smaller fields were going to be built from 1.15 billion forints. From now on, the changing rooms and other service rooms are going to be located in the 2000-square meters complex. He urged the preference of home-grown footballers again and said that the professional work done to train them was exemplary.

In connection with the laying down of the foundation stone, Gábor Szima owner of DVSC-TEVA declared that they had reached another milestone. Utilizing the opportunities provided by the new training complex the goals of DVSC can only be winning further league titles and participating successfully in the Champions League, as he declared. He also praised the municipality of Debrecen and the University of Debrecen for their assistance as the club wouldn’t have been able to establish the academy from its own resources.


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

*Great news!
*
The Hungarian Football Federation has announced plans to rebuild the Ferenc Puskás stadium. It will have 65,000 seats and have UEFA Five-Star approval. 

Demolition of parts of the current structure is to commence in the coming days, and completion is due for 2016.

http://www.origo.hu/sport/magyarfoci/20120412-2016ra-lehet-kesz-az-uj-nemzeti-futballstadion.html (Magyar)

http://www.ntvspor.net/haber/dunyadan-futbol/62601/ferenc-puskas-stadi-2016ya-hazir (Turkish)

Should we open a thread in the proposed section?


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

Genç said:


> *Great news!
> *
> The Hungarian Football Federation has announced plans to rebuild the Ferenc Puskás stadium. It will have 65,000 seats and have UEFA Five-Star approval.
> 
> ...


Take it easy...
We, Hungarians know what means government promises.
The plans are changing years by years, month by month. Hungary maybe the World Champion of stadium models, stadium visualization, sketch plans and promises... 

The new Puskás Stadium has been in the main social and government topics for about the last 10 years, but nothing happened, just promises.

Anyway, I came from Debrecen, and in my city the new Debrecen Stadium was promised about 8-10 years ago, nothing happened.
In 2010 Mayor Lajos Kósa said: "The new stadium, with covered seating and an expected capacity of 20,000 spectators, is planned to be inaugurated in 2012, when the team celebrates its 110th anniversary."
2012 has come, and we are waiting for the plans... The new deadline is 2014.


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

Not unlike Turkey then  

Is there any way of confirming what the Hungarian Federation said about 'demolition starting soon'? This was reported in the Turkish press but I can't find other sources...


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

Genç said:


> Not unlike Turkey then
> 
> Is there any way of confirming what the Hungarian Federation said about 'demolition starting soon'? This was reported in the Turkish press but I can't find other sources...


The Turkish press have wrong informations...
According to the brand new plans, the Puskás Stadium will be NOT demolished at all! It would be costly, and it remains as an athletic stadium (with running tracks).

A brand new stadium only for football (cap. about 60-65.000) will be built right next to the current Puskás stadium:










Construction plans should be ready by 2014, the inauguration of the new stadium is planned by 2016.


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

Interesting, thanks for clearing that up. Hopefully the officials will keep to their word this time. Hungary is a country very rich in footballing history, more so than much of the rest of Europe, it will be a long-overdue addition to Europe's top class stadia. 

I hope it's 65k+. Maybe we can see a Champions League Final in Budapest after 2016


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

tom77 said:


> The Turkish press have wrong informations...
> According to the brand new plans, the Puskás Stadium will be NOT demolished at all! It would be costly, and it remains as an athletic stadium (with running tracks).
> 
> A brand new stadium only for football (cap. about 60-65.000) will be built right next to the current Puskás stadium:
> ...


this is a nonsense.. Why to keep a 69 k stadium only for athletic? do you know how much it costs the maintenance of such a big stadium? And really the space nearby looks too small for a brand new 65k football stadium

btw, how many athletic competitions exceeding 10k spectators do you host in Hungary per year?


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

alwn said:


> this is a nonsense.. Why to keep a 69 k stadium only for athletic? do you know how much it costs the maintenance of such a big stadium? And really the space nearby looks too small for a brand new 65k football stadium
> 
> btw, how many athletic competitions exceeding 10k spectators do you host in Hungary per year?


First of all, the 69 k of Puskás Stadium is not true, because the one-sided middle and upper tiers are in a very bad state of repair, and not allowed to use. The actual capacity is about 28-30 k (only the lower tier).

So, I think the upper tier (or the middle and upper tier) will be demolished or strenghtened. Not decided yet. The Hungarian Athletic Association needs this stadium for trainings and competitions. And I think the old stadium after renovation will be proper for concerts and other smaller events.

Yes, the space nearby looks too small for a 65 k stadium indeed, but engineers says that's just enough.


----------



## ressy14 (Apr 8, 2010)

With the Emirates Stadium - Arsenal . Capacity: ~60k










Strange plan i think.


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

A very, very tight fit...


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Day 25 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium: 










More fresh photos in the *GALLERY*


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Skating-ring near the new stadium of Debrecen*

A brand new outdoor skating-ring will be built near the new Great Forest Stadium.

Lajos Kósa, mayor of Debrecen said that the city leadership did not want to renew the old skating-ring on Oláh Gábor Street, they were thinking about a different solution.

The plan is that a brand new outdoor skating-ring will be built near the stadium (at the northern side), which would be open from November till April.


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

March 2nd - Day 33 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium:



Ultra84 said:


> A korábbi dzsungel is kezd teljesen átláthatóvá válni:


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Day 44 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium:






















































































































http://www.dehir.hu/galeria/jo-utemben-halad-a-stadion-epitese/#kep_14516


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Budapest: Ferencváros moves to national stadium upon construction at their site*










Ferencvárosi TC will play an estimated number of 40 upcoming games at the Ferenc Puskas Stadium instead of their Albert Florian Stadion. The outdated facility will be closed for demolition and new one is expected in late 2014.

During a press conference yesterday government commissioner László Vigh and club chairman Gabor Kubatov announced that agreement has been reached regarding the lease of Ferenc Puskas Stadion.

Hungarian legends Ferencvárosi TC will stage their next 40 home fixtures at the largest stadium in this part of Europe instead of their modest Albert Florian Stadion. The number translates to over 1.5 year of home games.

This move is connected to the Albert stadium awaiting demolition and then construction of a new 22,600-seat stadium in its place. The new venue should be ready by the end of 2014.

Meanwhile fans get ready to bid farewell to their cult stadium. This Sunday, March 24, Ferencvárosi TC will meet CFR Cluj in a friendly tie. Initially Rapid Wien were expected to come, but plans had to be changed.


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Nagyerdei Stadion - Prefabricated mounting brackets presentation:*

http://asa.hu/sites/default/files/publikacio/fajl/stadion_szerkezet_bemutato.pdf


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

talendon said:


>


..


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Budapest: Ferencváros played their last game at Flórian Albert*

Club legends, film depicting club history, there were fireworks. Perhaps the only thing that yesterday’s ceremonial farewell lacked were goals. Anyhow, time to move on. And move, literally, 4 km up north.

Geographically it’s not a distant location. Stadiums of Flórian Albert and Ferenc Puskas lie on the same side of the river Danube, some 4km away from one another. But for fans of Hungary’s most renowned club it’s the end of an era. Almost 30 years, or one generation, “Fradi” were watched from these very stands, at Ülloi út 129.

Now FTC are to play over 40 games at the national stadium, while their home gets rebuilt. It’s been sentimental recently, as the club held their last league, cup and friendly games in recent weeks. Yesterday saw the ceremonial farewell. Pre-match events included presentation of club legends (champions, medalists and the Champions League team of 1995/96) and history.

The game itself, one against Romanian CFR Cluj (instead of initially planned Rapid Wien), ended goalless, seemingly not honouring the stadium well. But this didn’t matter all that much, as fans put their biggest emphasis on the last league encounter in early March. The lifespand of current stadium began with a derby against Vasas, lost 0:1, and ended with league clash with another archrival – Újpest, this time won. No wonder that game saw fans present something quite spectacular:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDdg4BKWBbM&feature=player_embedded

So much for history, now it’s time to move on. And time for Market Zrt construction company to move in. Dismantling works should start in upcoming weeks, while the whole 22,600-seat new stadium should be ready in late 2014.


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Day 56 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium:

First pillars are installed!


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*FTC Stadium news*

With the demolishment of the supporting facilities, the Fradi-stadium developement has finally begun! :banana:


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Day 58 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium:


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*FTC Stadium news*

The foundation stone of the new FTC stadium was laid today...



While the demolishment of the old stadium is already under way...





Source: http://sportgeza.hu/futball/2013/03/28/letettek_az_uj_fradi-stadion_alapkovet/


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*FTC Stadium news*



Qtya said:


>





Qtya said:


>


^^Two videos too.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*FTC Stadium news*


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*FTC Stadium news*

One more video of yesterday's ceremony...

Additional information: the capacity of the new stadium will be 22.500 instead of the previously mentioned 22.000.


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Photos from yesterday:

March 30th - Day 61 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium:


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

April 4th - Day 66 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium:

Links to bigger size photos are under the pictures!









http://imageshack.us/a/img507/1563/2013040401.jpg









http://imageshack.us/a/img411/1228/2013040403.jpg









http://imageshack.us/a/img202/7969/2013040404.jpg









http://imageshack.us/a/img684/3433/2013040405.jpg









http://imageshack.us/a/img715/6051/2013040406.jpg









http://imageshack.us/a/img560/1050/2013040408.jpg









http://imageshack.us/a/img205/6268/2013040409.jpg









http://imageshack.us/a/img714/1475/2013040410.jpg









http://imageshack.us/a/img855/9088/2013040411.jpg


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

April 7th - Day 69 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium:


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Reconstruction of Nagyerdei Stadion in Debrecen is in full swing*

There are more and more pillars, everything goes according to the plans.








*Meanwhile, the foundation stone of the stadium laid down
*


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

April 11th - Day 73 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium:


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*New Albert Flórián Stadium*

may be old version


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

it's nice to see the progress on debrecen stadium, which is my favourite city in hungary. good job, i like the design ! 
i'm quite often in budapest, which is not far from bratislava, i've been around all the stadiums there and it's pity they are in so bad shape. at least national stadium is, sorry, really ugly, doesn't matter the history. i hope you guys down there will be able to manage this situation and will build some nice, good looking stadium without the track. i guess cca 40.000 people would far perfect.


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

repin said:


> may be old version


I've never seen this render. The currently under constraction new Albert Flórián Stadium will have only one tier!



vitacit said:


> it's nice to see the progress on debrecen stadium, which is my favourite city in hungary. good job, i like the design !
> i'm quite often in budapest, which is not far from bratislava, i've been around all the stadiums there and it's pity they are in so bad shape. at least national stadium is, sorry, really ugly, doesn't matter the history. i hope you guys down there will be able to manage this situation and will build some nice, good looking stadium without the track. i guess cca 40.000 people would far perfect.


The planning of the new ~65k national stadium is in progress!

April 14th - Day 76 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium:



























































































http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/n...tese/DSC00819_zpsdce639b7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

repin said:


> may be old version


This version of Ferencváros Stadium is a *diploma project* and made by a school student years ago. Not official, but it seems pretty cool!










http://archinect.com/people/project/17185088/the-new-stadium-of-ferencv-ros/17186292


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

isn't 60.000+ stadium a little bit big ?


----------



## ttecture (Dec 11, 2012)

tom77 said:


>



A lot of attention seems to have been put into the sprinkler system in that lower right render. Not that i'm saying you don't need one, but really, not only is that comically out of scale, (half depth of raker!?!) but bright red tube??.

Or are Hungarians just really safety cautious?


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

^^
It is still just a diploma work made by a student.


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

Good progress in Debrecen, it'll be great to see somemodern stadia in Hungary


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

April 16th - Day 78 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102341592&postcount=166


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*FTC Stadium news*

Credit to *talendon*!



talendon said:


> http://sportfotok.hir24.hu/20/60117


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*FTC Stadium news*

Pix today, by me...




Qtya said:


>


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

April 22th - Day 84 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium










































































http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/nagyerdeistadion/library/Nagyerdei Stadion epitese?sort=3&page=1


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Construction pace is just stunning. :banana:


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*UEFA inspector visited to Debrecen
*
Trygve Borno, norwegian UEFA inspector was impressed by the construction progress of the Great Forest Stadium and said that the security and transport system of the stadium will be unique in Europe.


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Budapest: New national stadium to be hidden inside old one*










Yesterday morning saw an unexpected turn in ongoing debate over the future of Ferenc Puskas Stadium. The outdated structure is to be retained, but new stadium will be built inside it. This comes after two different options were officially considered.










It's hard to blame some Hungarians for their scepticism over what was presented yesterday, since the government officially declared to pursue two other concepts rather than the one presented. Since 2011, when plans to redevelop Ferenc Puskas were first announced, the idea of redeveloping current stadium or building new one next to it were the ones considered.










However, yesterday commissioner Laszlo Vigh admitted that numerous consultations led to the government choosing a third, most cost-effective concept. It includes both revamping the old structure and building new one. The surprising feature is that new one will be built inside the existing stadium.










This may sound familiar with stadia in Leipzig, Halle or Warsaw being built inside their bigger athletic predecessors, but the Hungarian plan is much more complex. Here in Budapest the huge 65,000-seater is to be literally hidden inside, not just based on the remains of Puskas.

To make this possible, upper west stand's walls (seen left on the photo above) are to be extended to encircle the stadium, creating façades of the future venue.

New, large roof will be installed atop and inside completely new stands are to be built. Having lost the running track they will have much smaller blueprint than the current seating, leaving significant amount of space for training facilities (which will support the surrounding Olympic Centre) and commercial space.










Should the government's figures be accurate, all this redevelopment may indeed sound very cost-effective, priced at some HUF 70-90 billion (€300m / $390m). Despite some critics claiming this is just another promise that won't be kept (several other concepts have already been scrapped), the government plans to begin construction works already in early 2014, allowing for January 2017 delivery.


----------



## ressy14 (Apr 8, 2010)

^^

New plans are presented over and over again. hno:


----------



## pulci (Nov 4, 2011)

ressy14 said:


> ^^
> 
> New plans are presented over and over again. hno:


We should wait for the elections next year this is by far the most expensive plan as to date this is going to cost more than 100 billion HUF for the stadium only!
They have to build a whole new stadium and fix the outer section/wall because its 60 years old and they also want to build btw. the two :bash:
You can't spend that much on one stadium without having a european championship or olympics in that stadium not in a country where millions are starving every day...


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

April 25th - Day 87 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

ressy14 said:


> ^^
> 
> New plans are presented over and over again. hno:


np, your national team can play on Fradi arena. 

:dance:


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

April 30th - Day 92 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium









High resolution: http://naplanya.mon.hu/lanya/4831879/4831917.jpg









High resolution: http://naplanya.mon.hu/lanya/4831879/4831919.jpg









High resolution: http://naplanya.mon.hu/lanya/4831879/4831916.jpg


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

May 7th - Day 99 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*"Aranycsapat" Stadion - "Golden Team" Stadium*

Location: Felcsút, Hungary

Capacity: 3500

User: PFLA - Puskás Ferenc Football Academy, main stadium

Status: under construction

Inauguration: 2014. spring

Cost: 13 M Euro (3,8 Mrd HUF)


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

May 10th - Day 102 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium

more photos here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103146296#post103146296


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

May 16th - Day 108 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium

More photos are here: http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/nagyerdeistadion/library/Nagyerdei Stadion epitese?sort=3&page=1


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Nice progress!


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Budapest: Old Ferencváros stadium almost demolished*

Demolition work is almost done at Albert Flórián Stadion, authorities shown the progress to journalists today. And the new venue will be built partly using the old concrete – a way towards sustainability and supporters' sentiments.










Albert Flórián Stadion was seen as a cult ground by many fans, not only in Budapest or Hungary, it simply was a charming stadium. And first time in years we really need to use past tense, as only the club building on south-eastern end is still standing. All stands are demolished, while foundations for new ones are already sticking out of the ground.

The public investor emphasises that almost all of the old ground will be reused in a way to act cost-effectively, but at the same time preserving what remains of the historical stadium. Floodlight masts and some 50% of the seats (9,500) were donated to other stadiums, mostly in rural areas.

The steel used to reinforce concrete will be melted for further use, while concrete crusher on site assures that the old concrete gets used back in the new stadium's structure. Almost all of the 18,000 tons will be reused, saving massively on transport costs.

Currently works are going along the tight schedule providing opening of the 22,600-seater in Autumn 2014. Not all financing is in place yet, though. Some HUF 5.4 billion is secured, while the remainder of nearly HUF 14 billion budget should be raised by the sale of 30,000 sqm of investment land along Kálmán St. The land was released due to the new stadium being rotated 90 degrees compared to the old one.


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

May 28th - Day 120 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium

More photos are here: http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/nagyerdeistadion/library/Nagyerdei Stadion epitese?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

June 10th - Day 133 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*June 22th - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium update:*


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

tom77 said:


> *June 22th - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium update:*




I've seeny hundreds of stadiums, but never stand and rows like this... I assume seats will be attached to this sloped part of the row with legroom being this normal, flat part?


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

dinamo_zagreb said:


> I've seeny hundreds of stadiums, but never stand and rows like this... I assume seats will be attached to this sloped part of the row with legroom being this normal, flat part?


The sloped part of the row seems a little bit stranged, to tell the truth I don't know why is that. But the seats will be attached to the flat part, as the picture shows below:


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

First steel structure of the roof is installed in Debrecen: 






Not even half a year passed and Debrecen's new stadium already sees the first roof segment mounted. The impressive pace should see all of this 20,020-seater delivered in time, within the 15-month deadline.

Works at the site of old Nagyerdei Stadion began in late January 2013. First the historical stands were demolished, then foundations for new ones were laid. It wasn't even half a year back and already much of the future stands is done due to prefabrication being used.
On the site the prefabs are only mounted onto the future structure, allowing for rapid progress. This is also the case with roof elements. They arrive in pre-cast steel pieces, which are put together into larger segments on site. First one is already atop the stands, having been installed on Saturday.


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

June 29th - Day 152 - Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Great Forest Stadium


























































































































































more photos here: http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/nagyerdeistadion/library/Nagyerdei stadion 2?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Veltins Arena (Gelsenkirchen) and PGE Arena (Gdansk) also have this kind of sloped rows.

This stadium has a very nice project, I'm looking forward to see it finished.


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Current DVSC stadium (left side) and future Nagyerdei Stadion under construction (right side) in Great Forest, Debrecen:*


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*The football team of Debrecen (DVSC) has visited the Great Forest Stadium:*


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Debrecen

July 22th - Day 175


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ferencváros stadium


----------



## Noxid (Dec 15, 2008)

dinamo_zagreb said:


> I've seeny hundreds of stadiums, but never stand and rows like this... I assume seats will be attached to this sloped part of the row with legroom being this normal, flat part?


It is quite similar like in built for EURO2012 stadium in Gdańsk,PL. 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552658&page=34


----------



## rgtth (May 25, 2013)

Nagyerdei Stadion-Debrecen
panoramic view
http://www.nagyerdeistadion.hu/panorama/


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion [Great Forest Stadium]*

A huge, 38 m wing span roof element was raised to its place in the west stand of the stadium. This means that the construction reached the highest point.


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Debrecen

August 22th - Day 206

More (138) photos here: http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/nagyerdeistadion/library/Nagyerdei stadion 2?sort=3&page=1

South stand









Under the north stand









Roof structure above the east stand









West stand from the entering level









Under the main (west) stand









Elevated promenade behind the east stand









View from the south stand's entering level









View from the top of the sky boxes of the west side


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Topping out ceremony of the Great Forest Stadium in Debrecen*


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Debrecen

September 12th - Day 227

More photos (100) here: http://s832.photobucket.com/user/czaban1/library/?view=recent&page=4


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ Fantastic!


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Debrecen














































http://nagyerdeistadion.hu/galeria/2013-szeptember-16/legi-fotok-a-nagyerdei-stadionrol


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagyerdei Stadion, Debrecen: the construction of the pitch has started this week.



















VIDEO:


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Nagyerdei Stadion [20.020] - Debrecen, Hungary*

Technical stage of completion: 50%
































































http://www.nagyerdeistadion.hu/hirek/2013/10/09/150524/elertek-az-50-szazalekot-legi-fotok/


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN (Jun 26, 2012)

Your attention please! In Budapest the Albert Flórián stadion building progress is continued rapidly! Some current update! 

The plan:






The current phase:























































Visitor's center!




























Sources: Magyarfutball.hu, Market facebook site, Ferencváros.hu, Új Albert Stadion facebook site.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Credit to Sisimoto the HUN:



Sisimoto the HUN said:


> Hungary - Felcsút village - Puskás Ferenc Football Academy - The Goldenteam stadion(3500 seats) construction update - Roofing phase and building progress!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Once again the _"The Goldenteam stadion"_ from the small settlement of Felcsut (the location of the Puskás Ferenc Football Academy)

Source of the photos:, index.hu


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Debrecen

October 27th - Day 272

More photos (51) here and (31) here


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Debrecen

October 31st - Day 276



































































































Large size









Large size









Large size









Large size









Large size









In large size:
Scroll>>>


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN (Jun 26, 2012)

Budapest - The New Albert Flórián stadion of Ferencváros FC! Building progress update!
































































Sources: Új Albert stadion - facebook site, Magyarfutball.hu, Market photo's by: Molnár Péter.


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Debrecen

November 8st - Day 283

Photos by István Derencsényi 









*High resolution*









*High resolution*


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Debrecen: 2/3 of the new stadium is finished*

The construction of the new stadium is coming along: 2/3 of the building is finished, the roof is almost done.

Once completed in April 2014, it will have seating capacity for 20,020 people; after its completion it will be the second largest stadium in Hungary.




























Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586535&page=32

Photos by: Ultra84


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nagyerdei Stadion (20.020) - Debrecen

November 21st - Day 296









dvsc.hu









dvsc.hu









dvsc.hu









dvsc.hu









haon.hu








haon.hu








haon.hu








haon.hu








Derencsényi István fotója
SCROLL>>>>


----------



## Immunda Leodis (Aug 10, 2008)

I like the design of this and it really shows that small capacity bowls don't have to be boring. It's a shame the football clubs in England that moved to such stadiums in the past 20years didn't realise this!


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Superb shot from today of the U/C FTC stadium...


Sourcs:https://www.facebook.com/UjAlbertSt...662.1073741841.460204027391255&type=1&theater


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

Time-lapse video of the Nagyerdei Stadion (Great Forest Stadium), Debrecen.

Time period: 2013.01.29. - 2013.11.05.


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

*...*

thanks for answer.



Sisimoto the HUN said:


> The name correctly is Debrecen. Actually, Felcsút is not a town but a village! The stadion name is Aranycsapat(goldenteam) of the Puskás era! This complex is part of the Puskás academy and will held matches of the U19 European Football Championship finals between, July 19 to 31. 2014!
> Later it will be the home and main location of the topleague newcommer team Felcsút FC and the academy!
> And yes it has political background as in many cases around but that is off topic.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Credit to piton! The new Albert Flórián Stadium, home of Ferencváros.



piton said:


> 2013. augusztus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

Very fast progress, looks good.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Once again credit to piton!



piton said:


> Market fb napi friss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Full lighting test in Nagyerdei Stadion, Debrecen*


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nagyerdei Stadion (20.340) - Debrecen

Photos of János Miskolczi from hajdupress.hu

Links to the high resolution versions are under the photos

1








http://imageshack.com/a/img35/4963/44rh.jpg
2








http://imageshack.com/a/img845/6816/59hq.jpg
3








http://imageshack.com/a/img823/9808/fyub.jpg
4








http://imageshack.com/a/img46/5026/na6z.jpg
5








http://imageshack.com/a/img849/730/07l1.jpg
6








http://imageshack.com/a/img853/839/l688.jpg
7








http://imageshack.com/a/img69/8166/agss.jpg
8








http://imageshack.com/a/img690/348/qy1h.jpg
9








http://imageshack.com/a/img268/9193/rgyu.jpg
10








http://imageshack.com/a/img853/7872/u88c.jpg
11








http://imageshack.com/a/img716/848/e92s.jpg
12








http://imageshack.com/a/img822/7246/cr1e.jpg
13








http://imageshack.com/a/img802/7936/4x3c.jpg
14








http://imageshack.com/a/img811/6849/vxa6.jpg
15








http://imageshack.com/a/img853/4948/j82k.jpg
16








http://imageshack.com/a/img839/689/avn7.jpg
17








http://imageshack.com/a/img802/1179/g02v.jpg
18








http://imageshack.com/a/img543/1631/04lg.jpg
19








http://imageshack.com/a/img826/3310/htq4.jpg
20








http://imageshack.com/a/img191/6065/hnmg.jpg
21








http://imageshack.com/a/img197/9527/wrk1.jpg


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

vitacit said:


> again - wonderful design, great stadium ! i hope to see some match on my very next visit of debrecin in 2014.
> anyhow, i was wondering about the stadium in felcsut. is there really need for such a stadium in small town like felcsut ? i know there is political background behind that and there is plan for puskas academy to play there but was it really needed ? i personally remember "big halo" around gazszer agard in akaszto and look how this stadium looks like now...


It seems the first official (Hungarian Leage) match in the new Felcsút arena will be held on the 26th of April 2014, 14:00. When the home team will play against Videoton FC.

Some 1.5 month old pix that haven't been posted here yet... Credit to *bozsoki93*!

Sorry, I'm not aware of any newer ones.



bozsoki93 said:


> Forrás: pfla.hu


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Lighting Visualization of the Debrecen Stadium (High Resolution)*














































Source: http://zoa3d.com/lighting-visualization-of-the-debrecen-stadium/


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*PFLA's "Golden-team" stadium*

Far from being the best and most detailed photo I have ever seen, but still check out the strucutre of the roof, it gives you an idea how the whole thing will turn out in the end...



Qtya said:


> Source:http://www.pfla.hu/?q=news/4566


One other undated photo... Credit to ban Bank:



ban Bank said:


> Vajda József (Népszava):


----------



## ratipok (Feb 21, 2008)

Qtya said:


> Far from being the best and most detailed photo I have ever seen, but still check out the strucutre of the roof, it gives you an idea how the whole thing will turn out in the end...


I like the roof. Kind of reminds me of a roof you would expect in a Viking hall or something


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Debrecen: Seats coming soon, opening on May 1*

Construction progress currently stands at 85%. First shipment of seats is expected on February 14, while opening remains planned for May 1.

Just as previously announced, construction work, furnishings and all tests before the opening event are to be carried out by the end of April. The first event is scheduled for May 1.









Photo by: "nemtom"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586535&page=44

Current progress at the construction site is at 85%. Some works needed to be halted temporarily due to weather, but inside the ground it’s still at full swing. Thanks to all windows being installed, floor and furnishing works are progressing uninterrupted.

Already on February 14 the first shipment of seats is expected on site. Altogether over 20,000 are to be installed. Soon after first seats the stadium will see both its giant screens mounted atop the end stands.

The football field is still in very good condition. Laid earlier last year, now it’s covered by a thin layer of snow and should begin to grow again as spring comes. None of the works that still need to be carried out should challenge the pitch’s quality.

Source: http://stadiumdb.com/news/2014/02/debrecen_seats_coming_soon_opening_on_may_1


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Nagyerdei Stadion (20.340)* - Debrecen


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Nagyerdei Stadion (20.340)* - Debrecen



































































































High resolution 








http://imageshack.com/a/img196/6755/xcjt.jpg








http://imageshack.com/a/img543/2525/85hr.jpg








http://imageshack.com/a/img41/4022/xwzi.jpg








http://imageshack.com/a/img845/2904/l163.jpg
forrás

Sources:
http://www.hajdupress.hu/hirek/cikk...-lesznek-a-nagyerdei-stadionban--fotok--video
http://www.haon.hu/kepek/5631505/?articleLink=http://www.haon.hu/a-b-kozep-acel-szekeket-kap/2485663
https://www.facebook.com/5324640334...41833.532464033454549/714651235235827/?type=1


----------



## Victor333 (Sep 16, 2013)

Are there any plans for any new stadium in Hungary? MTK and Videoton really need new arenas


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

Victor333 said:


> Are there any plans for any new stadium in Hungary? MTK and Videoton really need new arenas


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109752837&postcount=165


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*FTC Stadium news*

Credit to piton!




piton said:


> Csodás képek Gehring Jánostól:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Victor333 (Sep 16, 2013)

What s hapenning with the national stadium, i heard reconstruction will begin this year,is that true?


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Victor333 said:


> What s hapenning with the national stadium, i heard reconstruction will begin this year,is that true?


Waiting for the masterplan to be finalized... Construction scheduled to start in some time Q3-Q4 this year... Well the whole project is also strongly depended on the results and outcome of the parliamentary elections to be held in April...


----------



## Barletta (Jan 14, 2014)

FTC Budapest - Albert Flórián stadium






































Debrecen - Nagyerdei stadium





























Felcsút -Aranycsapat stadium


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*New design: Another modern stadium in Budapest?*

While work is nearing completion at Ferencváros’s new stadium, another project awaits implementation. This time it’s the southern club Honved planning a new ground with federal support.

Southern Kispest area of Budapest is home to Honved FC, one of Budapest’s most well known clubs. Current stadium of the club, the József Bozsik Stadium, is very outdated (76 years old) and the athletic layout offers poor sightlines and comfort.

This is why a new one is planned. Honved hope to be included in a unique plan of Hungarian government and the football association to upgrade almost all 27 stadiums of top two divisions within 2016.

The government of Viktor Orban offers HUF 40 billion (€128m / $176m) of support to make dreams of many clubs come true. And though the funding only secures part of the budget, Honved hope it will trigger their stadium’s complete reconstruction.










The dream seems realistic, because Honved have much smaller plans than derby rivals Ferencvaros. The new football-specific stadium with all stands covered is to hold 8,000-9,000 fans, meeting guidelines of the federal support program.

George F. Hemingway, club owner and businessman, is certain the stadium will be delivered and work should start already this year. "I think that the new stadium will be completed by the end of 2015," Hemingway told local news agency MTI.










This vision might prove to be a bonus asset not only for Honved, but for entire Budapest. The city is bidding to hold games of Euro 2020 and early delivery of two new training stadiums (Fradi this year, Honved in 2015) may strengthen its position in the run.

Interestingly, the renditions presented were created by a Honved supporter, they weren’t official at first. But as momentum for the redevelopment grew, Honved decided to use them for the club’s advantage. Whether the final design will include what we may see now remains unclear.










Source: http://stadiumdb.com/news/2014/03/new_design_another_modern_stadium_in_budapest


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Debrecen: Five games for first weeks of new Nagyerdei*

Largest stadium opened in Hungary in decades will hold at least four games in its first month, maybe more. New Nagyerdei Stadion faces intensive launch into operation.










The Danish football federation confirmed a fixture against Hungary on May 22. The game is set to take place in Debrecen, where the new stadium will be delivered as planned, on May 1.

Before national run out of the tunnel, the home club Debreceni VSC will give their test to the stadium. First league game is scheduled for May 11, against Ujpest. Then on June 1 another team from Budapest comes, Honved.

However, opening game date is still uncertain. That will depend on DVSC’s results in Magyari Kupa, the domestic cup. Should the team progress to semifinals, they’ll open the stadium already on May 6 or 7. If they fail to go through, the Ujpest game will automatically be the first ever.

Currently construction of the stadium is progressing along schedule. While workers are installing pieces of membrane and seats, furnishing works go on inside offices and remaining enclosed facilities. Floodlights, sound system and giant screens are already working.










Source: http://stadiumdb.com/news/2014/03/debrecen_five_games_for_first_weeks_of_new_nagyerdei


----------



## Barletta (Jan 14, 2014)

Debrecen - Nagyerdei stadium









































































Ferencváros Budapest (FTC)























































Felcsút stadium


----------



## Barletta (Jan 14, 2014)

Debrecen










































































Ferencváros














































Felcsút - Pancho aréna


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nagyerdei Stadion (20.340) - Debrecen




































High Resolution
Source


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nagyerdei Stadion (20.340) - Debrecen

Photo by István Derencsényi









High resolution


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Photos of Loki Blog from Sunday:









High Resolution: http://imageshack.com/a/img811/6228/t5xs.jpg








High Resolution: http://imageshack.com/a/img811/520/tgia.jpg








High Resolution: http://imageshack.com/a/img28/3866/2h6y.jpg








High Resolution: http://imageshack.com/a/img833/5688/ruj0.jpg


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nagyerdei Stadion (20.340) - Debrecen

Photos from here









High resolution








High resolution








High resolution








High resolution








High resolution


----------



## Barletta (Jan 14, 2014)

Debrecen - Nagyerdei stadium























































Budapest Ferencváros


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Hungary should bid for an Euro and than a WC.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

TEBC said:


> Hungary should bid for an Euro and than a WC.


Hungary could never host a World Cup. I know you could bring up Qatar, but unless Hungary is ready to buy a World Cup like the Qataris, then it has no chance for such a small, middle-income country. 

Euros is a good shout. Perhaps a Hungary+Romania bid would work best. 

The Ferencvaros stadium is looking great.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

5portsF4n said:


> Hungary could never host a World Cup. I know you could bring up Qatar, but unless Hungary is ready to buy a World Cup like the Qataris, then it has no chance for such a small, middle-income country. Euros is a good shout. Perhaps a Hungary+Romania bid would work best. The Ferencvaros stadium is looking great.


If Brazil and South africa can Hungary can do it in a join bid


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

TEBC said:


> If Brazil and South africa can Hungary can do it in a join bid


Hungary is a county of 10m people with one only city (Budapest) of over 1 million, and not a very wealthy either. How you find that comparable to Brazil, a country of 200m with something like 20 cities above 1m is beyond me. South Africa too has 5-6 cities above 1m, with 50m in total. Hungary is way too small to host a World Cup (again disregarding the purchased WC in Qatar).

Joint bid for Euros? Yes. World Cup? Nah.


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Unfortunately I missed to record the dynamic lighting test, but it's still more than nothing 
Nagyerdei Stadion (20.340) - Debrecen


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN (Jun 26, 2012)

TEBC said:


> Hungary should bid for an Euro and than a WC.


What i can add here is that Hungarian authorities,architects,construction companies have prooved that they can design,build and operate modern stadions! 
But for hosting World Cup as such huge event more money needed and funds, what unfortunatelly we dont have right now! Alone Hungary is not able to host,maybe Euro!
We need to earn the trust of the Uefa & Fifa at last and to play better footbal! Then we will need money,money,money!


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Nagyerdei Stadion, Debrecen - Exterior lighting test*


----------



## ratipok (Feb 21, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> oint bid for Euros? Yes. World Cup? Nah.


Hungary could possibly host an Euro (jointly), but not on the two stadiums (Budapest, Debrecen) currently under construction as those two dont fulfill requirements to host such a tournement. Until now the minimum capacity to host a group stage match at the Euro was 30.000. In 2020 when UEFA decided for a stupid all-nations tournament the minimum requirement to host group stage matches will be 40.000 (a money decision).


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

very nice, I love the most the exterior! congrat from Romania


----------



## Barletta (Jan 14, 2014)

Debrecen








































































































































Offical opening: May 1.!











Ferencváros Budapest



































































































































































Puskás Academy - Felcsút


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

ratipok said:


> Hungary could possibly host an Euro (jointly), but not on the two stadiums (Budapest, Debrecen) currently under construction as those two dont fulfill requirements to host such a tournement. Until now the minimum capacity to host a group stage match at the Euro was 30.000. In 2020 when UEFA decided for a stupid all-nations tournament the minimum requirement to host group stage matches will be 40.000 (a money decision).


Any decently-sized country that is not a footballing minnow should have a good modern stadium of 40k+. Eventually Hungary will have one too (and by the looks of current projects in progress, it will probably be awesome).


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Puskás Akadémia Pancho Aréna - Puskas Academy Pancho Arena - Felcsút, Hungary*




























Source: 444.hu






Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuAB5XNj1bc


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

great stadium ! i see our southern neighbours are really into building new football stadiums... good job !


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN (Jun 26, 2012)

vitacit said:


> great stadium ! i see our southern neighbours are really into building new football stadiums... good job !


Yeah thx. With our football heritage, it was about time to start the infrastructural development. But of course money matters and governmental willingness needed. Not an easy issue these days.


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

Sisimoto the HUN said:


> Yeah thx. With our football heritage, it was about time to start the infrastructural development. But of course money matters and governmental willingness needed. Not an easy issue these days.


indeed. after those decades hungary finally deserves some success in europe or even in the world cup. even here in slovakia you can find a lot of people who wish hungary some good result. and new stadiums can be some good beginning, cultural environment for the fans, maybe players will like it more....


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

*Ferencváros*


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

Eagle werk film shooting about the biggest bird monument of Europe ...


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Nagyerdei Stadion, Debrecen - First international match, 2014.05.22.*

*Hungary - Denmark 2:2*

Attendance: 20.000









Source: MTI / MTVA / Illyés Tibor



























Source: http://civishir.hu/magyarorszag_dania_2014_05_22


----------



## ETSman (May 2, 2012)

*Ferencvaros*


----------



## ETSman (May 2, 2012)

*Ferencvaros*


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

perfect :yes:


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Credit to *Ultra84*!



Ultra84 said:


> épiteszforum.hu
> 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

Debrecen "Robin Hood" Stadium...


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

Debrecen, First international match, 2014.05.22.


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a question about the Bitskey Aladár uszoda in Eger!!!

Is this swimming pool build in a former church or something like that. I saw many images of the pool and would like to know some background of it.

Thanks!

Some pics, for those who don't know the pool


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN (Jun 26, 2012)

DimitriB said:


> I have a question about the Bitskey Aladár uszoda in Eger!!!
> 
> Is this swimming pool build in a former church or something like that. I saw many images of the pool and would like to know some background of it.
> 
> ...


^^


The whole complex is built in the end of the 90's! The structure definatelly not made of a former church! Maybe the spire,partly covered in concrete may seems like a church!
Imre Makovecz,a renowned Hungarian architect designed the complex in a organic architecture! 
Enduring work of organic architecture that is suitable for domestic over international sporting events of swimming and synchronized swimming races, diving competitions, water polo cup,etc!
The eight-lane swimming pool,smaller swimming pool,sauna for 20 people and an 8 seater hot tub is available. Auditorium with capacity of 1500 standing places.
Bitskey Aladár (1906-1991) who was a famous swimmer from City of Eger, Hungary and European Champions League medalist swimmer.
I hope this info helped you out! 





























Pictures source: www.owl.hu


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Sisimoto the HUN said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> The whole complex is built in the end of the 90's! The structure definatelly not made of a former church! Maybe the spire,partly covered in concrete may seems like a church!
> ...


Thanks for the info !!!
I'm a waterpolo player, a huge fan of the Hungarian National Team and saw some great games of Vasas and ZF Eger on tv. Thats why the pool in Eger intrigued me the most.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Future Puskás Ferenc national football stadium:

(Credit to emje87 kay



emje87 said:


> http://mnsk.hu/letesitmeny/uj-puskas-ferenc-stadion/


Soon we can start a new thread for this project - first - in the proposed section. :banana:


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN (Jun 26, 2012)

DimitriB said:


> Thanks for the info !!!
> I'm a waterpolo player, a huge fan of the Hungarian National Team and saw some great games of Vasas and ZF Eger on tv. Thats why the pool in Eger intrigued me the most.


No problemo! 
It is always pleasure to help out a water polo player/sportsman and especially a Hungarian Waterpolo National Team fan!


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

>


this has to be a first. a track ABOVE the stadium.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks ridiculous.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

First they built a track around the stadium (through the wood around the stadium), now they are about tu build a track under the roof. Awesome.

Great venue, huge capacity. Interior reminds me of Mane Garrincha stadium in Brasilia.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN (Jun 26, 2012)

dinamo_zagreb said:


> First they built a track around the stadium (through the wood around the stadium), now they are about tu build a track under the roof. Awesome.
> 
> Great venue, huge capacity. Interior reminds me of Mane Garrincha stadium in Brasilia.


Interior is something can be similar with many other bigger stadiums!
But the real diferences can be clearly seen within the wise use of spaces at hand! The keyword is Multifunction arena!
The plan is to host approx.- 20 different kind of sports, gym and training areas inside the 30K square meters space! In addition a hotel, museum, running track,parking,etc! 

See the differences! 

Mane Garrincha! Large empty/unused spaces!










New Puskás Ferenc stadion! No need for explanation! 



















Sources: mnsk.hu


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

I was thinking on interior - looking at the stands from the pitch.



















Similar upper bowl (more rows in the middle), inside part of the roof is made of transparent, that way... of course this venue will be way better (in all terms) than one in Brazilian capital.


----------



## corner90 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hasonlít a Cape Town (South Africa) Stadionra
















http://mnsk.hu/wp-content/gallery/uj-puskas-ferenc-stadion-latvanytervek/13.jpg
https://www.capetown.gov.za/en/FIFA2010/PublishingImages/CT_Stad_cross_section_m.jpg


----------



## corner90 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## pt640 (Jun 19, 2011)

map: http://goo.gl/9VcLEw


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Credit to piton!



piton said:


> Csodás!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

*Opening ceremony and Ferencváros-Chelsea Budapest/Groupama Aréna
*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Apologies if this has been asked before: are the two new stadiums in Debrecen and Budapest expandable? And if yes, what are the capacities that could potentially be achieved by expansion?


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

Who has paid for new stadiums in Budapest and Debrecen ?


----------



## tunnelforce (Aug 25, 2014)

*Magyar stadionok*

Stadionok terén már nem kell szégyenkeznünk! 

Ferencváros Budapest (Groupama Arena)









Debrecen Nagyerdei Stadion


----------



## tunnelforce (Aug 25, 2014)

*Magyar stadionok*

Győr ETO Park


----------



## tunnelforce (Aug 25, 2014)

*Magyar stadionok*

Újpest Szusza Ferenc Stadion









Felcsút Pancho Arena









Zalaegerszeg ZTE Arena


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

Spomasz said:


> Who has paid for new stadiums in Budapest and Debrecen ?


the Hungarian people, who else? :nuts:


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ Maybe some private company ?


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

Spomasz said:


> ^^ Maybe some private company ?


in Hungary? impossible, for so many stadiums. city and government money. even in West they hardly get arenas built by companies.


----------



## ban Bank (Sep 17, 2004)

Gombos said:


> the Hungarian people, who else? :nuts:


ETO Park (Győr, 2006., 15.600 seats) + Hotel + Plaza => Quaestor Group


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

he was talking about the new ones, Ban. it no problem anyway from where the money come, I just stated because he asked. the state should also invest in infrastructure


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*New Diósgyőr (DVTK) stadium*

Location: Miskolc, Hungary
Capacity: 14-15.000
UEFA category: 4
Cost: 6,5 Mrd HUF (~20,7 M Euro)
Construction start: 2015. May
Construction finish: 2016. summer


















































































http://www.bmsk.hu/projektek/diosgyor/


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

could anybody tell me why the attendances in debrecen are so low ? they build wonderful stadium but average attandance is cca 3500 this season (http://int.soccerway.com/national/hungary/nb-i/20142015/regular-season/r25735/). what is the problem ?


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

vitacit said:


> could anybody tell me why the attendances in debrecen are so low ? they build wonderful stadium but average attandance is cca 3500 this season (http://int.soccerway.com/national/hungary/nb-i/20142015/regular-season/r25735/). what is the problem ?


The problem is very komplex.
First of all, the club and the team is in deep crisis. This is the weakest season of the last 10-15 years, the team's performance is very poor.
The main owner of the club lost a lot of money in the past years, so the financial position continuing to deteriorate.
No money for new players, and the team in the summer eliminated the Champions League in dramatic circumstances (against BATE with a 94. min goal) and then in the Europe League (against Young Boys).
In the Hungarian Championship the team almost every match get red cards, late goals, etc.
The head coach has absolutely no self-criticism. There is no communication between the club and the fans. So the crowd turned away from the team.
The other reason is that the MLSZ (Hungarian Football Federation) introduced the registration and registration cards with sticts conditions. You can only visit a football match in Hungary if you are registered before. The most of the fans and the ultras in Debrecen are protesting against registration.
So, these are the main reasons of the low attendance in Debrecen.


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

From 55k to 15k with 2 tiers ?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*It is not necessary to build new Olympic Stadium in Budapest.*

I agree with your opinion.
It is not necessary to build new Olympic Stadium in Budapest.
Budapest will get new football-specific stadium (Stadion Ferenc Puskas , 67,155 seats) in 2020 






















retractable or movable seats are necessary at Stadion Ferenc Puskas














dinamo_zagreb said:


> I really support Budapest bid, Hungary is an amazing sporting nation with like 500 Olympic medals, but if they win it, and after the Games are gone, Budapest will be stuck with two white elephtants - Olympic stadium and Ferenc Puskas stadium. They should've think about it and try to design stadium with retractable stands.
> 
> This design looks amazing, location is amazing, the city itself is amazing.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

I was thinking exactly this what you are showing here, Stade de France scheme, but seems like it's impossible here (at the Ferenc Puskas) due to shape of stands - those behind goals aren't curved - it is possible, but track would not fit in. 

It's nice they will shrink Olympic stadium, but that will be a huge job. I'd expect small ring at the bottom and huge one above that would be dismantled after the Games are over.

Anyway, good luck, Budapest!


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

I have some questions about some new swimming pools in Budapest.

There opened 2 new pools I believe :
The Dagály Úszóaréna where the FINA WC will take place and the Tüskecsarnok úszoda if I'm correct.

Which teams will use the pools?
I assume that one will be used to host waterpolo teams

Thanks


----------



## ban Bank (Sep 17, 2004)

DimitriB said:


> I have some questions about some new swimming pools in Budapest.
> 
> There opened 2 new pools I believe :
> The Dagály Úszóaréna where the FINA WC will take place and the Tüskecsarnok úszoda if I'm correct.
> ...


Indoor swimming pools in Budapest:
50m:
- Duna Arena or Dagály Úszóaréna (capacity: WCh 13,000, post-WCh 5,355) (international aquatics championchips, international waterpolo competitions)
- Duna Arena or Dagály Úszóaréna / warm-up pool (capacity: 0) (swimming)
- Tüske uszoda or Lágymányosi Sportuszoda (capacity: 1,000) (international waterpolo competitions, waterpolo club: UVSE /Újpest/)
- Laky Károly Uszoda or BVSC Uszoda (capacity: 1,500) (waterpolo club: BVSC)
- Komjádi Béla Sportuszoda (capacity: 1,800) (waterpolo club: Vasas SC)
- Népligeti Uszoda (capacity: 300) (waterpolo club: Ferencvárosi TC)
33m:
- Hajós Alfréd Nemzeti Sportuszoda (capacity: 1,300) (waterpolo clubs: UVSE /Újpest/, KSI)
- Kőér utcai uszoda (capacity: 700) (waterpolo clubs: Budapesti Honvéd SE, Bp. Spartacus)
- Nyéki Imre Uszoda (capacity: 1,000) (waterpolo club: OSC)

Outdoor swimming pools in Budapest:
50m:
- Hajós Alfréd Nemzeti Sportuszoda (capacity: 6,000) (international waterpolo competitions)
- Széchy Tamás Uszoda (capacity: 1,000) (swimming)
- Császár uszoda (capacity: 0) (swimming)
33m:
- Hajós Alfréd Nemzeti Sportuszoda / small pool (capacity: 600) (women waterpolo)
- MOM Sportuszoda (capacity: 0) (waterpolo club: Ybl WC)


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Proposal for a new velodrome in Budapest*












> the new budapest velodrome designed by BIVAK adds a new function of metropolitan and international importance to the existing uses of the former óbuda gasworks site, a major brownfield area in the northern suburb of budapest, hungary. the architectural design of the velodrome builds on the area’s industrial heritage as well as the structure of the nearby railway bridge. concerning the size of the building, the budapest velodrome will be a massive landmark for the whole neighborhood. approaching it from the river or the nearby rail line or even from above, on board of an airplane approaching the hungarian capital, it will be a signature part of the budapest skyline.
> 
> BIVAK attributes the form of the structure recalling the frames that support the huge gas containers that once were emblematic buildings on site, but were demolished. the skeletal frame with its half-open half-covered jogging track inside is the dominant element of the façade. the structure provides shelter and functions as a public recreational space. the building also represents the ethos of sports: there is no redundancy, just the powerplay of muscles, as the circular steel structure on top of the pillars handle the forces holding the roof above the velodrome.























































http://www.designboom.com/architect...lodrome-addition-budapest-skyline-07-08-2017/


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> Ajoutée le 18 mai 2017
> 
> *AVATAR seats at the new Nándor Hidegkúti Stadium,* that was inaugurated on 13th October 2016. It is located in the heart of Budapest’s 8th district. It is able to seat *5,000 spectators and has an UEFA category 3 rating.*
> More info at: http://www.daplast.com/english/produc...
> ...


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

*New Haladás Szombathely stadium *

capacity: 8656 



































































































nso.hu /Tumbász Hédi/

http://www.delmagyar.hu/kepek/fotok_a_haladas_uj_sportkomplexumarol/2054888/3234237/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ lovely stadium. Is it expandable?


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

No.


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Are the already rebuilding the Duna Arena or Dagály Úszóaréna to it's final shape? If yes, are there pictures to be found of this?

I saw the did a big renovation/redevelopment at the Császár-Komjádi uszoda complex, is everything finished there?


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

DimitriB said:


> Are the already rebuilding the Duna Arena or Dagály Úszóaréna to it's final shape? If yes, are there pictures to be found of this?


Yes. That's the latest update:









[Budapest] Duna Arena thread



DimitriB said:


> I saw the did a big renovation/redevelopment at the Császár-Komjádi uszoda complex, is everything finished there?


AFAIK everything was ready for the FINA WC.


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Ultra84 said:


> Yes. That's the latest update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When will the Duna Arena be finished and who will be the (main) users?


----------



## ban Bank (Sep 17, 2004)

DimitriB said:


> When will the Duna Arena be finished and who will be the (main) users?


May 2018.

Swimming State Championships, training centre for hungarian national swim and diving teams, 2020 European Aquatics Championships, friendly matches and preparation tournaments in waterpolo, Waterpolo Hungarian Cup Final etc. + public swimming


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

ban Bank said:


> May 2018.
> 
> Swimming State Championships, training centre for hungarian national swim and diving teams, 2020 European Aquatics Championships, friendly matches and preparation tournaments in waterpolo, Waterpolo Hungarian Cup Final etc. + public swimming


Thanks!
So no particular waterpolo club is going to use the pool as there new home or ... ?


----------



## love_mtk_hate_mlsz (Nov 14, 2014)

DimitriB said:


> Thanks!
> So no particular waterpolo club is going to use the pool as there new home or ... ?


Even though waterpolo is really important for us in Hungary, we are mostly focusing on the national team, means the attendance nowadays are really low in league games. 10 years ago there were good teams in Budapest, with sold out games during the finals (let's say with 2000 fans maximum) but nowadays unfortunatelly no reason for such a big waterpolo pool in Budapest.


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

Credit to Vjacheslav



Vjacheslav. said:


> Mire kiraktam, a klub is kinyomott egy képet az instagramra


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

Credit to Vjacheslav



Vjacheslav. said:


> Itt egy közeli kép is.


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

Credit to joniewolf

Diósgyőr 



joniewolf said:


> A boon.hu videóján már most lenyűgöző a látvány!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

you hungarians are recently building some wonderful stadiums ! great job !!!


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

Székesfehérvár Sóstói Stadion

Credit to Vjacheslav



Vjacheslav. said:


> a vbke fórumról


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

Ferencváros Debrecen 2-1

After boycott....


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Soon to be finished Diósgyőr FC stadium:



joniewolf said:


> Friss, mai képek a DVTK facebook oldaláról:


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*Viktor Orbán’s reckless football obsession *

https://www.theguardian.com/news/20...ry-prime-minister-reckless-football-obsession


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Qtya said:


> *Viktor Orbán’s reckless football obsession *
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/20...ry-prime-minister-reckless-football-obsession


:colgate:


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Do you have a source?


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

Székesfehérvár Sóstói Stadion

Credit to Vjacheslav



Vjacheslav. said:


> meg is érkeztek(vidi face):


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

Credit to Tom77

QUOTE=tom77;144423782]
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Is there a page where you can find the progress of the duna arena to it's final shape?


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*BUDAPEST - New Puskás Ferenc Stadion (67,889) - UEFA EURO 2020*
19.02.2018


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

DVTK Stadion 15.000 (April 2018)


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Puskás Ferenc Stadion (67.155)*

Nem tudom ki, melyik stadionhoz tudná hasonlítani az épülő új nemzeti stadionunkat, de elég hasonló (kívül-belül) a Dél-afrikai fokvárosi (2010-es VB-re készült) stadionnal, igaz az csak 55.000-es


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Sóstói Stadion, Székesfehérvár (14.300)*

30.04.2018


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Puskás Ferenc Stadion (67.155)*

2018 május eleje


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

4 tető rész már fent a 36-ból. 
2018 május 16.

forrás: Facebook










Látványtervek a TV2 április 10-i Mokka adásból lettek kivágva.


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Vác FC stadion*




























Forrás: http://www.csakfoci.hu/magyar-foci/...et-a-legujabb-magyar-stadion-kepeken-a-tervek


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Új Kisvárdai Stadion (2.750)*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Puskás Ferenc Stadion (67.155)*

Akkor és most (Then & Now) 2015 & 2018


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Elég jól haladnak a munkálatok, a 2019 október 31-i kivitelezési határidő szerintem tartható lesz. Remélem a terveknek megfelelően, így fog kinézni


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Sóstói Stadion, Székesfehérvár (14.300)*

Sóstói Stadion, Székesfehérvár (Videoton FC)

Credit to Vjacheslav

(28.05.2018)


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*New Handball Arena (6,000) in Tatabánya*










*



























www.portfolio.hu*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MVM Dome, Budapest (20,022)








*


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

So, MVM the official name of budapest multifunctional arena.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*New Nyíregyháza Football Stadium (8.150)










the stadium will be finished in autumn 2023.*

Látványterveken az új Városi Stadion


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

Incredible job by our southern neighbours. I was in Budapest recently, saw MVM Dome, Puskas Arena, MTK stadium... Just stunning !


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

tunneltime said:


> *New Nyíregyháza Football Stadium (8.150)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exact copy of the Bozsik Stadium


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MVM Dome + Groupama Arena in Budapest*










*MVM Dome (20,022)*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*BUDAPEST - National Athletics Centre (40,000) - 2023 IAAF WC *









*Apr 2022*










Csaknem 16 milliárdért építünk edzőpályákat az atlétikai stadion mellé


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*New Nyíregyháza Football Stadium (8.150)










Apr 2022








*

Így készültek fel a Spartacus új otthonának felépítésére


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Alba Aréna, Székesfehérvár (6.000)



















May 2022*



















Így épül a fehérvári hokisok hatezer férőhelyes új otthona - fotók


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Any new updates?


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Sandro14 said:


> Any new updates?





tunneltime said:


> *New Nyíregyháza Football Stadium (8.150)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*New Nyíregyháza Football Stadium (8.150)

Jun 2022



























Source: Nyíregyházi stadion: indulhat a sportközpont szerkezetépítése*


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Nyiregyhaza will have a priority on the updates.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Any new Nyiregyhaza stadium pics?


----------



## ban Bank (Sep 17, 2004)

Sandro14 said:


> Any new Nyiregyhaza stadium pics?


Today:


----------



## ban Bank (Sep 17, 2004)

TOP36 stadiums in Hungary:


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hopefully there will be more pics of nyiregyhaza stadium.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*BUDAPEST - National Athletics Centre (40,000) - 2023 IAAF WC*









index.hu

















magyarepitok.hu


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

With the new athletics stadium for the IAAF WC being build does anyone else think Budapest could make a solid bid for the 2036 Olympics? Having the 2032 games in Brisbane definitely opened the door for more smaller cities to host so sizewise Budapest could work.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Any updates of nyiregyhaza stadium?


----------

